# Farmers Almanac



## jbone21 (Feb 2, 2017)

Is there any truth to the farmers Almanac? Doesn't make sense why we even have meteorologist if this thing is that accurate


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2017)

% gospel


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

